# Perch Jerkin'



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Went to the farm again this afternoon. Caught dinner, bass bite was off but the bream were steady.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Dang, how big is this pond?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good meal there!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pond is about 15 acres


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice mess...but where's the perch?


----------

